# Anyone made an Excel VBA LZW-compression?



## Felix Atagong (Nov 10, 2005)

You heard (or better: read) the question!

JOB 1:
Open an Excel file that has a lot of repeating data.
Let a LZW-compress-macro work on it.
Save the Excel sheet (that should be smaller now than the original).

JOB2:
Open the Excel file with the LZW-compressed data.
Let a LZW-decompress-macro work on it.
The decompressed data should be exactly the same as our first Excel sheet.

Not that I need it for anything or that it would ever come in handy. 
I'm just curious if this would or could work...


----------

